# Wine and Food Pairing Flowchart



## ibglowin (Feb 26, 2013)

Pretty good wine and food pairing flow chart for the computer geek in all of us!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 26, 2013)

Mike that is an awesome chart. I spent a lot of time the other night looking at their other posters also. They have some really good stuff. If only I had the room.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd love a larger version of that.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 26, 2013)

Check out Wine Folly.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 27, 2013)

What choo talkin bout Willis! You have an entire basement! 

Could have used this a few weeks back. Went to dinner at some friends house and they had made sauerbraten. It was fantastic but that is one hard meal to pair a wine with!




Runningwolf said:


> Mike that is an awesome chart. I spent a lot of time the other night looking at their other posters also. They have some really good stuff. If only I had the room.


----------



## david77daniel (Mar 3, 2014)

Nothing cuts the heavy taste of tannin like cheese . If you have a cup of black tea , the tannin from that tea is balanced with a drop of milk . Tannin loves protein . And cheese goes very well with the heavy taste of tannin . If you have a Cabernet that you opened before it matured ... before the tannin improved... you can always pair that wine cheese .


----------



## david77daniel (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry I wasn't paying attention !!  . There are lines that go from cheese to red wines , I missed that from the first try !!


----------



## ebbutler (Mar 5, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> Pretty good wine and food pairing flow chart for the computer geek in all of us!



Thanks for the chart.


----------

